# 2006 Competiton Schedule



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 13, 2005)

I know that most competitors have already started planning there comp schedule.  Here is what I am planning on doing.  How about you?

Kings Mountain NC April 15, 16
http://www.kmfire.com/

Salisbury Md April 21, 22 (Maybe)
http://www.porkinthepark.org/

Danville VA May 19, 20 (This is the best comp I've ever been to)
http://www.visitdanville.com/

Lincolnton NC June 2, 3 (Maybe)
http://www.hoghappenin.org/

Snow Shoe WV Sept 15, 16

And a road trip to Lynchburg Tenn Oct 27, 28 to see the Jack.
http://www.jackdaniels.com/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2005)

What!?  No Smoke on the Beach in April?!?!?  You should combine a vacation with a comp!


----------

